# Banana Nut Bread From Stored Ingredients



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I just finished taking 40 pounds of bananas out of the dehydrator and thought I would post a recipe for Banana Nut Bread and rehydrating directions for the eggs and bananas. The original recipe is from my grandmother and can be used for Pumpkin Bread or Apple Cake(granny smith are best).

Banana Nut Bread

Wets
2 Cups Sugar
1 ½ Cups Oil
3 Large Eggs
2 Tblspns Vanilla

Drys
3 Cups All Purpose Flour
1 Tblspn Baking Soda
1 Tblspn Salt
½ Cup Chopped Nuts

2 Cups Mashed Ripe Bananas

Mix wets and dries separately then mix together. When mixed, add Bananas and Nuts.

Bake in greased/floured bunt pan at 325 for 1 hour 20 minutes.

Bake in mini-loaf pans(5 23/32 x3 5/16 x 1 7/8) at 325 for 1 hour
(1 recipe makes 5 mini-loaf pans)

Bake in regular loaf pan at 325 for 1hour and 20 minutes.


Rehydrate Bananas
Place 2 cups dried banana slices in a bowl large enough to hold them and water enough to completely cover them to 1 inch above slices. Cover with boiling water and let stand unil all the slices are tender.

The bananas will turn dark just like over ripe bananas. Pour off the water and set aside. Mash the bananas or use a stick blender to puree them and they are ready to add to the other ingredients.


Eggs
Place 3 tablespoons of fine egg powder, or 4 tablespoons of course powder into a tall drinking glass type container. Add 10 to 13 1/2 tablespoons warm water to the glass and set aside to soak for about 5-10 minutes.

When all the egg solids are soft, mix with a stick blender until smooth. The eggs are ready to add to the ingredients.



The water drained from the bananas will be sweet and will gel when cool. I haven't come up with anything to use this for but their has to be something good other than throwing it away.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting ... :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Thanks for posting ... :2thumb:


ditto... it *just* hit me that I really, really, really will miss home made banana-nut bread if there is a SHTF event since I get all the 'over-ripe' bananas I want from some of the local stores that I have two 5-quart ice cream pails of 'banana slurry' in the freezer (NOT nearly enough  ) and anywhere from eight to ten 11"x15"x2" cakes in the freezer (along with 1-3 'fresh' cakes) at any one time

I understand it's a luxury, but it is a guilty pleasure and it makes the house smell SO good :2thumb:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

> The water drained from the bananas will be sweet and will gel when cool. I haven't come up with anything to use this for but their has to be something good other than throwing it away.


add it to oatmeal cookie dough! yummm! 
or maybe a cake? or make pudding out of it?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> ditto... it *just* hit me that I really, really, really will miss home made banana-nut bread if there is a SHTF event since I get all the 'over-ripe' bananas I want from some of the local stores that I have two 5-quart ice cream pails of 'banana slurry' in the freezer (NOT nearly enough  ) and anywhere from eight to ten 11"x15"x2" cakes in the freezer (along with 1-3 'fresh' cakes) at any one time
> 
> I understand it's a luxury, but it is a guilty pleasure and it makes the house smell SO good :2thumb:


LOL ... We were thinking along the same lines. :2thumb:

And lhalfcent ... Thanks ... :idea:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> ditto... it *just* hit me that I really, really, really will miss home made banana-nut bread if there is a SHTF event since I get all the 'over-ripe' bananas I want from some of the local stores that I have two 5-quart ice cream pails of 'banana slurry' in the freezer (NOT nearly enough  ) and anywhere from eight to ten 11"x15"x2" cakes in the freezer (along with 1-3 'fresh' cakes) at any one time
> 
> I understand it's a luxury, but it is a guilty pleasure and it makes the house smell SO good :2thumb:


Why will you have to miss it, you can dehydrate bananas and eggs, the rest of the ingredients will store pretty much indefinately.

When using the dried bananas(home dehydrated, not store bought banana chips) the flavor is intensified-sometimes almost beyond banana-when rehydrated. They could easily take the place of frozen ones.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> Why will you have to miss it, you can dehydrate bananas and eggs, the rest of the ingredients will store pretty much indefinately.
> 
> When using the dried bananas(home dehydrated, not store bought banana chips) the flavor is intensified-sometimes almost beyond banana-when rehydrated. They could easily take the place of frozen ones.


oh, I have dehydrated bananas also (AND chickens! :2thumb, but you can't dehydrate/preserve/store enough of everything for a true 'civilization reset', perhaps what I should've wrote was that I will miss the near-daily intake of banana bread as I will allocate it to 'special occasions status' only.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> oh, I have dehydrated bananas also (AND chickens! :2thumb, but you can't dehydrate/preserve/store enough of everything for a true 'civilization reset', perhaps what I should've wrote was that I will miss the near-daily intake of banana bread as I will allocate it to 'special occasions status' only.


Gotcha, you're right, the well of stores would have to run dry at some time.


----------

